# Grinder cleaning



## Bladevamp (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi all,

Just after some help. I have recently purchased a second hand grind and was in the process of cleaning it up as best i can. I tried some bar keepers friend on the chrome finish exterior body of the machine but it has just gone all smeary and look worse than before i started. Any tips or ideas how I can solve this? Should I have used something else?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Bladevamp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just after some help. I have recently purchased a second hand grind and was in the process of cleaning it up as best i can. I tried some bar keepers friend on the chrome finish exterior body of the machine but it has just gone all smeary and look worse than before i started. Any tips or ideas how I can solve this? Should I have used something else?


A product similar to Vim....I certainly wouldn't use it on the finish of a chrome grinder or coffee machine. It's abrasive and not in a good way. The smeariness/clouding is probably fine scratching. Never ever use it on a stainless espresso machine.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

For over 6 years, I never ever used anything but a slightly damp microfibre cloth followed by a dry microfibre cloth to clean my coffee machines and grinders. Looks good as new.


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

Bar Keepers is a bit harsh IMO and will likely cloud the chrome finish - you could try Brasso or Silvo which are metal polish cleaners, but test a small area first and rub very lightly. I use Brasso on the chrome areas of my Dualit toaster and have done for years - looks like new, but I only do it infrequently and just use a microfibre cloth at other times.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If things have become rather grubby even stainless steel due to wiping over with various types of rags, sitting around for years etc window cleaner is very good at getting greasy grimy films off without any risk of damage. The generally contain a certain amount alcohol but of a type that is used for cleaning all sorts of things. ( IPA )

John

-


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Method stainless steel cleaner is quite good. Not that it will undo hazing caused by abrasive cleaners, but for future reference, or anyone with a shiny coffee machine.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sandblasting.....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Can you post a photo of your cleaning damage?


----------

